# Constant Clear Anal Leakage



## Person123987 (5 mo ago)

I am a male in my 20s and have had a clear rectal leakage that occurs 24/7 for the past 10 years. I have been to numerous GI specialists (as well as Infectious Diseases and Colorectal Surgeons) around the USA (Cleveland Clinic, John's Hopkins to name a few) and had every GI test done (had many tests including colonoscopies done multiple times over the years) and doctors haven't been able to diagnose me or stop the leakage. I have tried different diets and different medications (meds to reduce sweat, IBS meds, etc) and nothing has worked. All my bloodwork has been normal and the only test that has come back somewhat abnormal is the stool fat test. These results have fluctuated where some have been high and other times the readings are normal, however, my stool doesn't appear super greasy so doctors have ignored this (I have previously taken enzymes which haven't helped). I have also done physical therapy to see if strengthening the muscles would help but the therapist said my tone was fine. All the problems started a month after a trip to the Caribbean so one would think it would be parasite related. A pinworm was found 6 months after my issues started and so I was put on antiparasitic meds but the leakage continued. I have since been diagnosed (or misdiagnosed) with E histolytica by a parasitologist and put on medication twice more however the issues persisted. Other than the anal leakage, the only other symptom is that my stool is always soft --- formed, but soft. It takes me a while to clean myself after a BM and I have noticed a film on the water after I go to the bathroom. *Does anyone else have these symptoms or have they heard of anyone having these symptoms????? *It is baffling to me that it has been 10 years and no doctor has been able to diagnose me.....


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I sometimes leak mucus after a bm but it’s not constant and my stools are hard, so i don’t think you have the same problem as me. I’m so sorry you are dealing with this though, and I hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Morrik (7 mo ago)

I've had leakage for the past 8 months non stop alot worse after having a BM. The only difference with myn is sometimes when I feel the leakage ill wipe and it's yellow , brown smelly fishy mucus. Also can smell it through my pants occasionally. Embarrassing and very stressful to deal with.


----------

